# Weaving—so excited!



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

This came in today. I will put it together tomorrow if I can, but probably Wednesday.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Congratulations on your new toy. . What will you make first? Have fun.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh how exciting ☺


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

crafterwantabe said:


> Congratulations on your new toy. . What will you make first? Have fun.


Some kitchen towels- good for the learning curve!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

WOW - gorgeous loom!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful! You will have a lifetime of loving making with this.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Enjoy!


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

Lucky you!


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow! I'm in ????.........


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice loom. Enjoy!


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

How exciting! Congrats


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Congratulations, you must. Be very excited.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Very exciting!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats! Exciting for you....have fun.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

YIIIIIPPPPEEEEEEE!!!!! you go girl can't wait to see your first towels... Have fun!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have some serious fun with your new toy. :sm24:


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Congrats!!


----------



## kwharrod (Jul 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!! You will be able to do a lot with that wonderful loom. Be sure to post pics of your weaving.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Enjoy


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

And today Webs has this loom on sale for $500 less than I paid. Oh well!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

amoamarone said:


> And today Webs has this loom on sale for $500 less than I paid. Oh well!


Don't you hate that??? Seems to happen to me alot. Just have to tell myself that I thought it was worth what I paid, so there. ....


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

BirchPoint said:


> Don't you hate that??? Seems to happen to me alot. Just have to tell myself that I thought it was worth what I paid, so there. ....


Absolutely!


----------

